# BGE Experts -- Deer Ham cooking?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I begged two fresh-killed frozen deer hams from my neighbor who slayed them in Texas.

New to the BGE and this will be my first big venison attempt.

Have cooked whole chickens and turkey breasts and they turned out pretty good, but stuck beer up the chicken's butts to preserve moisture.

Anybody got a good recipe for deer hams? Also looking for either a marinade idea or I guess I will use my rub recipe.

Help me out?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Marinate in 4 parts applejuice 1 part apple cider vinegar for 24 hours. Rub with your favorite rub and cook on the egg at low temp for a long time untill done. Sorry for no precise recipe, I kind of wing it every time but it's always good!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Buttermilk salt and pepper like to keep it simple for something so awesome low and slow oven, grill, or smoker all really good!

Chase


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

De-Bone and it will roll out almost flat,rub with olive oil and your favorite rub.
Slice up some Bell Peppers,Green,Red,Yellow if you have them,Onions,whole Chili Peppers,Mushrooms and always Roasted Garlic lay on top of the ham and roll it up and tie with Butchers Twine Wrap in Bacon.Cook at 275 dome temp till ham reaches 127 F ....Perfect

Oh I forgot cook indirect with plate setter


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't done a deer ham before but 82whaler is dead on about stuffing the ham....you can always use brussel sprouts too!!! Make sure you post all you do w/ alot of pics!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Whaler that sounds phenomenal, definitely going to try that soon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Whaler that sounds phenomenal, definitely going to try that soon


Sniper, I have done it w/ backstraps and it is good....Just make sure you coat w/ oil and seasoning w/ veggies and wrap it tight so it don't dry out..... Don't hurt to throw some bacon on top either!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Never hurts anything to put bacon on it lol


----------

